# Small Pearl Bordered Fritillarys



## ChrisA (May 31, 2011)

Taken mid May at Bentley wood in Hampshire.







Small Pearl-bordered Fritillary  Boloria selene.  Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 400 F5.6 1/100 Natural Light.





3 Shot Stack of Small Pearl-bordered Fritillary  Boloria selene.  Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 400 F8 1/125. Natural Light.





Small Pearl-bordered Fritillary  Boloria selene.  Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 400 F5.6 1/200, Tripod. Natural Light.





Small Pearl-bordered Fritillary  Boloria selene.  Taken on Canon 50D with Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro Lens.  ISO 400 F5.6 1/320, Tripod. Natural Light.

This next shot from the MPE-65mm (at around 1.5 x magnification) is a rare shot for me as it was taken in natural light.  The vast majority of shots with this lens are taken with flash.




Small Pearl Bordered Fritillary  Close Up at 1.5x Mag.  Taken on Canon 50D with Canon MPE-65mm Macro Lens.  ISO400 1/160 F2.8.  Natural Light.





Small Pearl Bordered Fritillary  Close Up at 2x Mag.  Taken on Canon 50D with Canon MPE-65mm Macro Lens.  ISO400 1/250 F11.  Flash.


----------



## Davor (May 31, 2011)

Very well done! lovely butterflies


----------



## ChrisA (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comment.  Appreciated.


----------



## Miladymimi (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow,  really nice captures.


----------



## jani (Jun 2, 2011)

The last two are the real close looks. Excellent.


----------



## ChrisA (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Miladymimi & jani


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 7, 2011)

good set
4 is my favorite-great shot


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 7, 2011)

I love 3! Although I think technically for me 4 is the better shot but the colors are not as nice as 3. Well done!


----------

